# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Parquelagos dejará de tener pérdidas y cortes de agua, según el Ayuntamiento de Galapagar

## NoRegistrado

> *Después de varias fases de obras, se culmina ahora el proyecto de renovación de la red de distribución de agua que permitirá una completa calidad del servicio para los más de 3.000 vecinos que residen en esta urbanización de Galapagar*
> Satisfacción entre los vecinos de Parquelagos que por fin, después de largos años de espera, ven cómo estos días se culminan las obras de renovación de la red de distribución de agua de esta zona de Galapagar. Una red que data de más de 30 años de antigüedad, causante de cortes importantes en el suministro y pérdidas muy elevadas de agua, dando lugar ambas situaciones a cuantiosos costes para los vecinos así como a un suministro deficiente de agua.
> 
> Hace más de 4 años que se iniciaron las obras y se han ido desarrollando en diferentes fases, hasta culminar ahora con la finalización completa del proyecto. Todo ello ha sido fruto del empeño personal del Equipo de Gobierno, que encabeza Daniel Pérez Muñoz, comprometido con las necesidades de las urbanizaciones y que, desde su llegada al Ayuntamiento, ha mantenido una estrecha relación con todas ellas para conocer sus problemas y buscar las soluciones más factibles.
> 
> En el caso de Parquelagos, esta actuación ha sido posible gracias a un convenio firmado entre el Ayuntamiento de Galapagar y la Entidad de Conservación de Parquelagos, (presidida por José María Larrañaga), con Canal de Isabel II. Para la realización de este proyecto, el Canal concedió a la urbanización una financiación a diez años, que los vecinos afectados por el Convenio han ido pagando mediante una cuota suplementaria en los recibos del Canal. El resultado llega ahora con una red de agua completamente renovada, que garantiza un servicio de calidad para los más de 3.000 vecinos que residen en esta zona de la localidad.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/abastec...alapagar-51959

Bueno, independientemente del autobombo y de las flores que se echa encima el alcalde, el cual tiene mucho que callar, es una buena noticia.

Lo que no ponen es el origen de la noticia, que no es otra que la falta de control de las normas urbanísticas y el "todo vale", que ha hecho que los vecinos que compraron en Parquelagos (magnífica urbanización poblada por personas de medio y medio-alto nivel económico) hizo que, como siempre el Ayuntamiento de entonces permitiera cosas a la constructora que no debería de haber permitido hace años. Los vecinos se quedaron solos ante la promotora y al exigirle el cumplimiento del contrato pactado, ésta desapareció para cambiar de nombre y seguir la rapiña en otros lugares de la zona.
Mientras los vecinos, que pagan religiosamente todos los impuestos municipales y los recibos del CYII, incluída la conservación, se vieron en la tesitura de tener que constituirse en EUCC, como muchas otras urbanizaciones en toda España afectadas por los mangoneos de los golfos de los promotores y los alcaldes.

De esa manera, el Ayuntamiento no ha recepcionado la urbanización y corre por cuenta de los vecinos el mantenimiento de la red de agua, alcantarillado, etc... A pesar de pagarlo en sus impuestos y recibos. es decir, lo pagan dos veces.

Ahora se ha llegado a un acuerdo porque ya se han plantado, y la poltrona del alcalde peligra y puede perderla como ha ocurrido en el vecino Torrelodones, donde un grupo de vecinos ha ganado las municipales hartos de las mamandurrias de los anteriores.

Así, que mis felicitaciones a mis vecinos, que de una manera o de otra han medio solucionado el problema.

saludos. Miguel.

----------

